# Indica or Sativa?



## kingdavid918 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello im new to the sire and growing and need a lil assistantance. im having a problem determining if this is an indica or sativa. its 2 weeks old today being grow under cfls. PLEASE COMMENT!!!!!


----------



## BehindYou (Feb 2, 2010)

Too early to tell. The S will have thin leaves and the I has fat leaves. S will grow tall I is smaller. Mostlikely they are a mix.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 2, 2010)

looks indica to me


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks guys as i said this is my first grow.


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 2, 2010)

it definitely helps that you planted it in a large container, which gives it alot more room to grow before you have to transplant..


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah i had to transplant it once already but i might have to transplant again once it get a lil bigger


----------



## olishell (Feb 2, 2010)

Definatly indica dominant.


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 2, 2010)

i got it outta some stuff the dude was calling "lucky Charms" is that a strain?


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 2, 2010)

kingdavid918 said:


> i got it outta some stuff the dude was calling "lucky Charms" is that a strain?


probably not, but who knows. anyhow. as far as the seedlings go. yours are lookin pretty damned good. mine are only 7 days old from seed so thats why it seems yours are so far ahead. i only transplant ONCE! it reduces the amount of stress you are putting on your plants.. i start out in your average 16 oz party cup, and transplant into either 3 gallon or 5 gallon buckets.. or 2 gallon pots..but you could switch it up to accomodate your grow space..

what did you first plant the seeds in?


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 2, 2010)

sourdieselismyonlyfriend said:


> probably not, but who knows. anyhow. as far as the seedlings go. yours are lookin pretty damned good. mine are only 7 days old from seed so thats why it seems yours are so far ahead. i only transplant ONCE! it reduces the amount of stress you are putting on your plants.. i start out in your average 16 oz party cup, and transplant into either 3 gallon or 5 gallon buckets.. or 2 gallon pots..but you could switch it up to accomodate your grow space..
> 
> what did you first plant the seeds in?


i had em in a lil cup like your talkin about and underestimated the grow space the roots would need. at first i just wanted to transplant once, but i think my pot is too small for a full grow so i'll have to do it twice. i know it'll add stress again but i'd rather add it all at once then to have it be added by the roots gettin fucked up or something


----------



## topgun206 (Feb 2, 2010)

kingdavid918 said:


> i had em in a lil cup like your talkin about and underestimated the grow space the roots would need. at first i just wanted to transplant once, but i think my pot is too small for a full grow so i'll have to do it twice. i know it'll add stress again but i'd rather add it all at once then to have it be added by the roots gettin fucked up or something



They can handle quit a bit early on i have to transplant my ladys three times before harvest.


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 3, 2010)

topgun206 said:


> They can handle quit a bit early on i have to transplant my ladys three times before harvest.


do you set out to do it 3 times or they just get too big for the pots?


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 4, 2010)

anyone else wanna tell me if its an indica or sativa?


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 4, 2010)

kingdavid918 said:


> i got it outta some stuff the dude was calling "lucky Charms" is that a strain?


 
thats funny i had 2 unkown strains that i decided to name luckycharms


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 4, 2010)

and its def indica dominent, their probably is sativa in their to i dont really know if their is a 100 percent indica or 100 percent sativa, but i would like a 100 percent indica


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> and its def indica dominent, their probably is sativa in their to i dont really know if their is a 100 percent indica or 100 percent sativa, but i would like a 100 percent indica


i was wondering the same thing


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 4, 2010)

The fat broad leaves in the last pic tend to force me to pick Indica dominant. Since you a rookie perhaps I could give you a bit of advice. Chunk the dirt and the pots. Get yourself some 1 gallon Hempy Buckets filled with some stuff called Turface. No transplanting required. So easy a child could do it. Follow this advice and you will thank me later. 

BW


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 4, 2010)

im doin a few hempy but the soil is kickin its ass right now the roots hit the res yesterday so it should pick up some growth here pretty quik, and wgats turface, i just use all perlite


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 4, 2010)

man im workin with just a walmart to shop at for the things i need so i just got some miracle grow soil and a pot with the 2 cfls. im gonna add more cfls as i go but its really just interseting to see what happens for my first time


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 4, 2010)

they sel perlite at wall mart its cheaper then soil , but u should be fine with what u got, and adding more light is always good, and first time grow are always cool, som edont end up so good though hope urs does


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 5, 2010)

is it time to transplant? i need opinions!!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 5, 2010)

let the soil dry up a bit then take the plant out and look at the roots if their starting to look like their runnin out of room transplant, even if their not u still can,


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 5, 2010)

well i went ahead and transplanted it to a larger container with drainage holes (the other one didnt have any) and bought some 10-15-10 concentrate to add to the watering cycle. imma smoke one and hope it recovers with little shock or stress.


----------



## magnus666 (Feb 5, 2010)

be real easy on the nutes . that pant looks real young. you'll burn it for sure, and it's a beutifull liittle indica


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks for the tip. i added a lil to the water when i watered it earlier to test it to see how it reacts. how long before it'll burn the leaves if it's gonna? how long before i can tell whether or not to continue adding them?


----------



## PsychedelicMindExpansion (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, it's predominately indica, buddy. Good luck as (hopefully *she*) matures! 

Peace man! Enjoy


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks man i hope she does too


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 6, 2010)

this is a top down view em my baby today. im hoping its a female its almost 2 1/2 weeks old


----------



## cacked (Feb 7, 2010)

kingdavid918 said:


> this is a top down view em my baby today. im hoping its a female its almost 2 1/2 weeks old


 
hey buddy, we are same age, though yours look WOWazing!

subd and good luck


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 7, 2010)

Very Indica  It looks really good too! I have a seedling fetish at the moment lol 

What's the wattage of your cfls?


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 7, 2010)

its under 3 cfl 100 watt equiv at the moment but i may add more as i go. but im only growing 1 plant so i dont know if 3 will be ok. ive seen youtube videos where a guy grew with a single cfl and harvested too. anyone ever had a cfl harvest? curious to know how much will one plant might yield...... any ideas?


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 7, 2010)

kingdavid918 said:


> its under 3 cfl 100 watt equiv at the moment but i may add more as i go. but im only growing 1 plant so i dont know if 3 will be ok. ive seen youtube videos where a guy grew with a single cfl and harvested too. anyone ever had a cfl harvest? curious to know how much will one plant might yield...... any ideas?


Not much =)

On the harvest I meant. The harvest will be significantly smaller with CFLs.


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 7, 2010)

a half oz maybe????


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 7, 2010)

magnus666 said:


> be real easy on the nutes . that pant looks real young. you'll burn it for sure, and it's a beutifull liittle indica


lol got damned nute burn on the first two leaves. but they were limp anyways. is it normal for the first set of leaves to die ?


----------



## WhiteDwarfGrower (Feb 9, 2010)

a definite indica! my favorite!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 9, 2010)

heres an update on my plant. today is day 22. it got nute burn pretty bad on my first feeding so im using regular water no nutes until its a lil bigger. its developing lots of leaves around the stem probably like 20+ altogether. the first two sets of true leaves yellowed,wilted, and died so i removed them. was that bad? i mean they were already dead and i figured it would save the plant the energy it woulda wasted on tryin to repair them. any opinions? ill keep you guys posted!!!!!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 11, 2010)

whatcha think guys?


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Feb 11, 2010)

nice. i got a little indica as well. just a bagseed i planted 2 weeks ago. she looks alot like yours..


----------



## viciv (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome plant! It'll sub to this grow.


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 12, 2010)

hey thanks viciv and sourdiesel for the compliments and views. the plant is still recovering from nute burn as a result of its first feeding ive given it a good amount of water the last two days and i'll take another pic tomorrow for everyone to see. any advice guys?


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 13, 2010)

pic i took earlier of my baby. she is around 3 1/2 weeks from seed today. the leaves have nute burn still, they are a lil curled up at some of the tips. but look at that lil bush! isnt she beautiful?


----------



## viciv (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea it looks good.


----------



## foodle (Feb 14, 2010)

viciv said:


> Yea it looks good.


 dude what up? love the girl but she looks a lil stunted possibly from the nute burn.i just did my first one n 2 weeks away from harvest and i ran the majority on cfl's and i was soo impressed with the progress i started nutes at 2 weeks at a weak concentration of sensi grow part A and B then got it stonger throughout. my seeds were feminized white widow and white rhino but im happy with them, where abouts u at at ur girl right now?? get back to me bro


----------



## WillMunny (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice start there brother 
If you can save up some cash try to get s'more light on her...she'll reward you many times over. If you're short on cash checkout this thred for some killer deals https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/237610-best-deals-thread-post-best.html
Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 15, 2010)

well its been four weeks from seed til today. my plant has been through almost everything traumatic you can imagine: transplant shock, overwatering, nute burn from its first and only feeding, heat stress( had it in a selfmade box with tinfoil)...... all that and maybe more. she (hopefully) is a little over 6 inches tall with many lil leaves clustered around the stem. i am thinking about starting 12/12 in around 2 weeks when she is somewhat taller. but yield isnt very important to me, more interseted in seeing it grow day by day. space is an issue so im tryin to keep her short. any comments are appreciated. heres a couple pics


----------



## foodle (Feb 15, 2010)

kingdavid918 said:


> well its been four weeks from seed til today. my plant has been through almost everything traumatic you can imagine: transplant shock, overwatering, nute burn from its first and only feeding, heat stress( had it in a selfmade box with tinfoil)...... all that and maybe more. she (hopefully) is a little over 6 inches tall with many lil leaves clustered around the stem. i am thinking about starting 12/12 in around 2 weeks when she is somewhat taller. but yield isnt very important to me, more interseted in seeing it grow day by day. space is an issue so im tryin to keep her short. any comments are appreciated. heres a couple pics


shit man ya i bet u only really have a solid week of good growth because at 4 weeks mine went cazy i flowered before 2 weeks was up of veg sooo i think ya if u give her sum time she should spring back good if there is lil to no more stress hahaha im surprised ur ladies survived so much shit, good luck with everything bro hopefully everything works out for ya cheers


----------



## Italian89 (Feb 15, 2010)

foodle said:


> shit man ya i bet u only really have a solid week of good growth because at 4 weeks mine went cazy i flowered before 2 weeks was up of veg sooo i think ya if u give her sum time she should spring back good if there is lil to no more stress hahaha im surprised ur ladies survived so much shit, good luck with everything bro hopefully everything works out for ya cheers


Hey man these plants can go through a lot!!! No worries

Im on my first grow and i had all kinds of probs in the start just like you and now she looks great!!

check it out im 3 weeks into flowering


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 15, 2010)

foodle said:


> shit man ya i bet u only really have a solid week of good growth because at 4 weeks mine went cazy i flowered before 2 weeks was up of veg sooo i think ya if u give her sum time she should spring back good if there is lil to no more stress hahaha im surprised ur ladies survived so much shit, good luck with everything bro hopefully everything works out for ya cheers


 
yeah youre probably right about growth. maybe a week total without any stress it got transplant shock, so i tried adding nutes to the water at full strength a 10-15-10 concentrate which i now know was very stupid to help it recover, which obviously burned it pretty severly and then i found out about the aluminum foil creating hotspots and heat issues and the first 3 weeks it was in a small selfmade box with the foil everywhere. additionally i had been misting the leaves pretty regularly and it created burn spots on some leaves(ive since stopped doing this). so im happy its still alive after all this and im still enjoying the learning experience. keep you guys posted!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Luso (Feb 16, 2010)

She looks good a little nute burn perhaps but iff you take care of her she will bounce back they are hardy plants. just water it with normal water the next couple of times. good luck man


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks for the support mr.luso im hoping she recovers its a weed right? lol hope it grows like one


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 17, 2010)

she's on her 2nd week of good, stress-free growth. at least thats what im sayin from now on lol i dont count all the days from seed anymore because she had many problems and its a miracle she's still alive!!!!


----------



## Ridonc (Feb 17, 2010)

Interesting. Looks like you have quite a bit of heat damage. It even looks like the light itself has touched and burned some of the leaves in the earlier pics. She also looks to be a bit deformed with the leaf structure. 3 CFL's is plenty for that one plant, so you can keep the light 2 inches away. It looks like anything closer will continue to burn her. Try putting a little CPU fan by it. You can get an AC/DC adapter from Walmart or Radioshack that is 12v and wire it straight to the fan. Man if space is an issue start flowerin ASAP. That thing will be 2 to 3x as big as it is now when it's done!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for the input Ridonc i appreciate it. im pretty sure the heat damage was from me misting the leaves during lights on because the lights have never touched the plants. the plant is really bushy with like 40+ leaves altogether it isnt uniform and i dont know the strain AND this is my first attempt so maybe its deformed growth!??! idk but anyways yeah i been hearing it doubles or triples in size and its already over 7 inches so im gonna start 12/12 soon, maybe tonight


----------



## viciv (Feb 18, 2010)

Yea I had to do the same with with a few PC fans. Helps out a lot.


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 18, 2010)

i usually put a big fan a couple feet away for anywhere from 6-12 hours a day until lights out. and i started 12/12 last night. just keepin u guys up to date!!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 18, 2010)

just thought i'd put up a couple pics of my growspace. my closet!!!!!!
criticism is welcome i know its ghetto but its gettin the job done. again, YIELD ISNT IMPORTANT TO ME!!!!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 21, 2010)

today my baby is 5 weeks from seed. had a very rough upbringing but she's still alive and kicking!!! approx. 8 inches tall, lots and lots of leaves, day 3 of 12/12. space is an issue so i started flowering. any comments are welcome!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 21, 2010)

look closely near the stem. is that 2 white hairs?


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 22, 2010)

nevermind all the burnt curled tips im takin this lady to fruition!!!


----------



## foodle (Feb 22, 2010)

kingdavid918 said:


> nevermind all the burnt curled tips im takin this lady to fruition!!!


 yaa ur girl is growing alot like my rhino did when she was in veg, really tight and compact, are u giving her good nutes ??? and ya space was an issue with me huge so i flowered when my girls were 6 n 10 inchs soo they get fucken huge, they will definetly at least double if not triple, and she will start stinken too when u develop sum nive lil bud sites, but keep at her bro. is this ur first one???


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 22, 2010)

oh yeah man its my first attempt and im lovin the roller-coaster!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 22, 2010)

subscribed, ima have to go bac and read thru the thread


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 22, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3823224]subscribed, ima have to go bac and read thru the thread[/QUOTE]

hey thanks SICC its a pleasure to have you aboard. any advice after reading through ? this is my first attempt its more of an expirement to see if i can successfully grow a single plant to fruition. man im hoping so!!!!!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 25, 2010)

today is day 39 from seed for my baby. i am on day 8 of 12/12. she is about 8 inches tall and very bushy. suffered from a pretty severe nute burn during her first feeding so thats why it has some burnt tips. i seem to have corrected that, flushing the soil until runoff over and over and allowing the excess to drain away. looks to have worked, as all the new growth is very green! any tips or comments are welcome. FIRST GROW!!!!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 26, 2010)

anybody actually reading this????


----------



## mcwilliams333 (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't want to be a downer, and I'm not an expert but I think something may be wrong...the top leaves wouldn't look like that from nute burn from the first feeding. If it is nute burn I suggest watering down your solution a bit.


----------



## mcwilliams333 (Feb 26, 2010)

sorry i reread your last post and i now see you are flushing it, good job!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 26, 2010)

mcwilliams333 said:


> sorry i reread your last post and i now see you are flushing it, good job!


 
thanks for the view and comments man. if u read through this thread you'll see she suffered almost every traumatic stressful event possible lol. this includes a horrible transplant(did it when soil wasnt throughly dry and messed up the roots) and a severe nute burn during week 4( more like an overdose). but she seems to have recovered. check the new pics!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 26, 2010)

just a pic update


----------



## kingdavid918 (Feb 28, 2010)

just another picture from a top-down perspective.


----------



## dankesthours182 (Mar 1, 2010)

aww she's a pretty lil thing. about those first leaves, i think they are s'posed to fall off, but i didn't read this entire thread so sum1 may have answered that already
also, 1st grow, if you get a hlaf ounce or so cause you burnt your plant a lil, don't worry... better than my first grow, lol, all died
not enough light, mold, i ran into all sorts of issues. i hope to start over, outdoors, this year.... here's to hoping! best of luck


----------



## kingdavid918 (Mar 1, 2010)

dankesthours182 said:


> aww she's a pretty lil thing. about those first leaves, i think they are s'posed to fall off, but i didn't read this entire thread so sum1 may have answered that already
> also, 1st grow, if you get a hlaf ounce or so cause you burnt your plant a lil, don't worry... better than my first grow, lol, all died
> not enough light, mold, i ran into all sorts of issues. i hope to start over, outdoors, this year.... here's to hoping! best of luck


yeah its my first one so im hoping for the best! good luck on your future endeavors!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Mar 3, 2010)

new pic about 6 weeks old


----------



## viciv (Mar 12, 2010)

How's the grow doing?


----------



## kingdavid918 (Mar 28, 2010)

well i ended this grow, my first try ever, and im on to greener fields now w my 2 nd baby. check it out!!!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Mar 28, 2010)

link is my sig!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Apr 10, 2010)

comecheck my 2nd grow out way better, still ghetto, flowering already!!!!


----------



## kingdavid918 (Apr 24, 2010)

check my new grow out!!!!!!!!!


----------

